# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Ηλεκτρογεννητριες πλοιων, Χρειάζομαι πληροφορίες....!!

## STELL

Γειά σε όλους, ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφορίες για ηλεκτρογεννήριες πλοίων. Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά, διαφορές απο τις γεννητριες στερίας, τύπους γεννητριών, συντήρησης αυτης, ασφαλιστικές διατάξεις και για οτι αλλο μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε. Βιβλιογραφία ή site.
Ευχαριστώ όλους......

----------


## xidianakis

τι ακριβως θελεις να μαθεις φιλαρακο μου? για τις μηχανες των γεννητριων ή για ολοκληρο το ηλεκτροπαραγωγο ζευγος?

----------


## STELL

Φιλε, ενδιαφέρομαι και για τα δυο..!!!
Θέλω να κάνω την πτυχιακή μου εργασία με θέμα γεννήτριες πλοίων, 
Σ.Ρ  και Ε.Ρ.....
Οτι πληροφορίες έχεις απο αυτα που έχω γράψει παραπάνω τα χρειάζομαι...

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## STELL

Γειά σε όλους, ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφορίες για ηλεκτρογεννήριες πλοίων. Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά, διαφορές απο τις γεννητριες στερίας, τύπους γεννητριών, συντήρησης αυτης, ασφαλιστικές διατάξεις και για οτι αλλο μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε. Βιβλιογραφία ή site.
Ευχαριστώ όλους......

----------


## xidianakis

> Γειά σε όλους, ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφορίες για ηλεκτρογεννήριες πλοίων. Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά, διαφορές απο τις γεννητριες στερίας, τύπους γεννητριών, συντήρησης αυτης, ασφαλιστικές διατάξεις και για οτι αλλο μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε. Βιβλιογραφία ή site.
> Ευχαριστώ όλους......


γεια σου φιλε μου. λοιπον, αυτο που μπορω να σου πω χονδρικα ειναι οτι, οι ναυτικοι κινητηρες (marine engines), ειναι κατι σαν τις μηχανες βιομηχανικης χρησης. μπορουν και αποδιδουν τη μεγιστη δυναμη τους σε σχετικα χαμηλοτερο κοστος (σε σχεση με το μεγεθος τους και διαφορα αλλα κριτηρια) απο αυτο των συμβατικων μηχανων που γνωριζουμε ολοι. ακομα, οι ναυτικοι κινητηρες διαχωριζονται σε 2 κατηγοριες, τις πολυστροφες και τις χαμηλοστροφες. οι πολυστροφες εχουν τη φημη οτι παρουσιαζουν πιο πολλες ζημιες... μερικες εταιριες που κατασκευαζουν ναυτικους κινητηρες ειναι οι εξης: wartsila, man, kawasaki, cummins, volvo, deutz και φυσικα η caterpillar τις οποιες τις γνωριζω παρα πολυ καλα. εαν χρειαζεσαι κατι παραπανω, στειλε μου τι σε ενδιαφερει συγκεκριμενα και θα το φροντισω αμεσα...

----------


## Tsikalos

Αγαπητέ φίλε.

Μπες στο www.ntua.gr και ψάξε στο τμήμα ναυπηγών για μαθήματα του Κυρίου Προυσαλίδη. Αυτός κάνει τέτοιου είδους μαθήματα στο ΕΜΠ και πρέπει να έχει σημειώσεις.
Δε νομίζω ότι θα διαφέρουν τόσο πολύ από της θάλασσας ως προς την αρχή λειτουργίας τους  στη στεριά ειδικά εκείνων με ΜΕΚ αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν διαφορές όσον αφορά την ψύξη (αν χρησιμοποιέιται νερό) και στα κράμματα που χρησιμοποιούνται λόγω του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
Πάντως σε κάποια νησιά η ΔΕΗ χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες marine engines.

----------


## STELL

Φίλε τo έχω βρεί το NTUA, έχει μια πτυχιακη που με ενδιαφέρει ,αλλα δεν εχω πρόσβαση. Θα κοιτάξω για τον καθηγητή που μου λες.
Οσον αφορά την caterpilar τη ακριβός έχεις? 
Θέλω τους τύπους γεννητριων που χρησιμοποιούνται στα πλοία,κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά και οτι αλλο έχεις.Αν μπορείς να μου τα στείλεις θα με βοηθούσες πολύ.

Ευχαριστω πολύ.

----------


## xidianakis

εχω αρκετο υλικο απο την caterpillar και την θυγατρικη της, την mak, θα προσπαθισω να μαζεψω ολο το υλικο απο τα γραφεια μου και τους υπολογιστες και θα στα στειλω μεχρι τελος της εβδομαδας σιγουρα!

----------


## STELL

Θα με βοηθούσες πολύ φίλε.
Περιμένω απάντηση σου.

----------


## xidianakis

caterpillar 3406c
3406Cgenset.jpg

caterpillar 3412c
3412Cgenset.jpg

caterpillar 3508b
3508Bgenset.jpg

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Στα site των κατασκευαστων που αναφέρονται παραπάνω, υπάρχουν πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Eng

> Στα site των κατασκευαστων που αναφέρονται παραπάνω, υπάρχουν πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.


Εεεπ...
Καλησπερα λεει ο κοσμος οταν μπαινει στο..Καπνιστηριο!!

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=STELL;250523]Φίλε τo έχω βρεί το NTUA, έχει μια πτυχιακη που με ενδιαφέρει ,αλλα δεν εχω πρόσβαση. 

Θες να γράψεις τίτλο για να ψάξω?

----------


## STELL

"ΜΕΛΕΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΠΙΜΕΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΕΡΓΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΩΝ ΑΞΟΝΑ".

ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗΣ..
ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ NTUA?

----------


## Tsikalos

Αν είναι σε κάποα βάσση δεδομένων του που να είναι προσβάσιμη για μέλη της πολυτεχνικής κοινότητας τότε πιθανόν να τα ΚΑταφέρω.
Διαφορετικά Επειδή από το θέμα καταλαβαίνω ό,τι είναι κάπως εξειδικευμένο για αυτό που αρχικά έψαχνες=γενικές πληροφορίες, θα πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις κάτι ποιο γενικό, όπως σύγχρονες γεννήτριες (τέτοιες είναι) από κομμάτι ηλεκτρολογική. Εκεί υπάρχει περισσότερη διαθέσιμη βιβλιογραφία. Στην αρχή λειτουργίας τους πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο έίτε στη στεριά είτε στη θάλασσα. Το πως μπορεί να συνδεόνται με τις κύριες μηχανές του πλοίου μπορεί να αλλάζει.

----------


## Tsikalos

Δυστυχώς δεν την έχουν κάπου διαθέσιμη που να μπορέσω να τη βρω

Ηλεκτροτεχνικές Εφαρμογές και Ηλεκτρολογικό Εργαστήριο για Ναυπηγούς Μηχ/γους Μηχ/κούς (www.naval.ntua.gr) 

Λογικά οι ναυπηγοί θα διδάσκονται α΄πό αυτό το μάθημα αυτά που χρειάζονται.
Αν σε βγάλει ο δρόμος από Ζωγράφου, πήγαινε στη βιβλιοθήκη 08.00-20.00 και κάθησε και άραξε να διαβάσεις εκεί. μπορείς να βγάλεις και φωτοτυπίες αν κρατάς ψιλά μαζί σου, με αυτόματο κερματοδέκτη που σου δίνει μια καρτούλα και την τοποθετείς στο φωτοτυπικό μηχάνημα και βγάζεις μόνος σου φωτοτυπίες μες  στη βιβλιοθήκη.
Στον κάτω όροφο-υπόγειο έχει τις διπλωματικές απ'όλο το πολυτεχνείο, οπότε ρωτάς στην είσοδο αν την έχουν  να την βρεις εκεί

Γενικά πάντως Μοτέρια, αντλίες κτλ=Ασύγχρονες μηχανές
γεννήτριες=σύγχρονες μηχανές

Ελπίζω να βοηθά

----------


## STELL

OK ΦΙΛΕ ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΣΟΥ...
ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ..
ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ..

----------

